# Being in a classroom



## MeganAshlee (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm a university student. I love school and I love learning. I also love my major. But I hate going to school. I hate being out in public. I feel like it is SO exhausting. 

I especially can't handle being in a classroom. I always try to sit at the back so people can't see me but it doesn't help much. I always feel like people are looking at me or judging me. I'm always terrified the teacher is going to call on me to discuss something or answer a question. 

I get anxious when people sit beside me but I also get anxious when there is no one around me because I feel like people will perceive me as being a loser. 

Whenever I see people talking to one another or laughing I ALWAYS freak out and think they are taking about me and judging me. I get so anxious I can't concentrate. 

Has anyone else had any of these things happen to them? And if so, how do you deal with it? 

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mycinmc (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes all of those things. I don't deal with it well either

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

MeganAshlee said:


> I'm a university student. I love school and I love learning. I also love my major. But I hate going to school. I hate being out in public. I feel like it is SO exhausting.
> 
> I especially can't handle being in a classroom. I always try to sit at the back so people can't see me but it doesn't help much. I always feel like people are looking at me or judging me. I'm always terrified the teacher is going to call on me to discuss something or answer a question.
> 
> ...


Happened to me my first 1.5 years, One semester my anxiety was so bad, I went to no classes the entire year, and was only able to drop all of them around exam time because I got diagnosed with Social Anxiety. I dropped out of school for about a semester, and did therapy, which really helped. I'm back in school now, and luckily i'm doing much better


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes, I completely relate to your post. I can't stand those large lecture halls. If you sit in the back, then you won't learn anything because you can't even see the board. But if you sit in the front, then it feels like there are a millions eyes looking at you.

I hate small classrooms (<15 people). It feels like there is too much attention towards you, and usually classrooms this small have a thing about participation.

Medium sized classes work best for me. Around 25-40 students seems reasonable enough for me to not have to worry about "being in the spotlight" and you can actually see the board.


----------



## tragickingdom05 (Feb 1, 2017)

I am in grad school and I love school and learning but I feel like my SAS really gets in the way of my learning. I dread going to class that involve participation, and most of my classes do. My voice shakes every time I talk in class and I feel like everyone notices. I hateee group presentation and if it wasn't for propranolol I would never be able to do one. I feel like my anxiety of speaking in class is only getting worse. After being there for over a year I would think it would be getting better but it has not been. I also hate when participation is in order and one by one everyone is talking and when it gets to your turn I feel like I shut down, get dizzy, heart beating fast, voice shaking. I feel like everyone in my class speaks with such confidence.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I understand, and you're not alone. School is only temporary!


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Well about that.. I do still get anxious on occasions, but what has helped me was that I started to think that nobody elses opinion matters.
If someone thinks you're a loser, that's their problem. 
Someone who sits next to you doesn't end up liking you? Well. Their loss.

(Note, that does not mean lack of criticism towards oneself, but accepting the fact that you can't please everyone and it's not your job to please others either. It's to do what you like doing and be happy and proud for doing just that.)

Don't really know how to train that, though, as it came to me sort of automatically.


----------

